# Wiper nozzles



## Leonardi27 (May 25, 2016)

Anyone know how to clear up/buy new Wiper nozzles for the 2013 gti? I'll attach a picture of what it looks like and for the life of me I can get then to free up. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Leonardi27 said:


> Anyone know how to clear up/buy new Wiper nozzles for the 2013 gti? I'll attach a picture of what it looks like and for the life of me I can get then to free up. Thanks for the help!


Dealer or distributor of VW parts.

*5M0955985C 9B9 - non heated*

*5M0955986C 9B9 - heated.









*


----------



## Audilove88 (Sep 26, 2016)

I boiled mine for 5 mins and blew canned air into both directions, cleared right up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

